

Clojure Cheat Sheet [pdf] - swannodette
http://cloud.github.com/downloads/richhickey/clojure/clojure-cheat-sheet-a4-grey.pdf

======
arb
Web version: <http://clojure.org/cheatsheet>

~~~
cesare
It would be nice if each function/macro was linked to its documentation. Of
course you can use (doc _functionname_ ) in the repl...

~~~
vdm
+1

------
miked
Two typos: _odd_ and _even_ should be _odd?_ and _even?_ , since they are
predicates. I'll cross-post this to the google group.

Thanks for this. Much needed.

------
uggedal
I think Clojure will be my next major language. Been going back and forth
between Haskell, Erlang, and Clojure. (Never liked Scala, lacks focus.)

~~~
rw
What drove you away from Haskell? Expressiveness there is just awesome, it
must've been hard to walk away from that.

~~~
tsally
I don't know what uggedal's reason is, but mine has to do with the JVM.
Deploying nativity on the JVM is a pretty big deal. You've got entire
enterprises with vested interest in your deployment platform _and_ a Lisp as
your language.

